# Man calls 14-foot boat on Boston Harbor his home



## chriscross80 (Oct 30, 2012)

Man calls 14-foot canoe on Boston Harbor his home - Yahoo! News

BOSTON - Michael Richard Smith is a man without a fixed address, someone who leaves it to the wind and tide in Boston Harbor to help decide where he'll dream from night to night.

With his possessions packed in a 14-foot canoe, the wiry, mustachioed man paddles to small offshore docks after dark to pitch his tent and sleep. He wears his brown locks long and tucks a pink silk rose into the brim of his canvas explorer hat.

The 49-year-old's salty lifestyle is a means of survival, but Smith detests the word "homeless" and describes himself as just another "fellow citizen."

Smith said this week that he's been bunking down in metro Boston waters for about two months now. Authorities said that they're keeping an eye on the unconventional camper, but that he isn't breaking any laws.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS:- Someone your side of the pond can tell Disney about it He can sell teh rights to the movies and everybody can learn how to bug out (if that's the right term) Good luck and streangth to him GOD BLESS HIM As ALWAYS GO SAFE


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

Sadly, they'll make NEW laws to prohibit him from living his life as he chooses. It is truly amazing how hard it is to bend a bureaucrat's mind around the concept of something like not having an address.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

A man who pushed the veil aside to see what is real.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

Incredible story did any of you wonder how he eats 3 meals a day incredible story


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

floridajaxsailor said:


> Incredible story did any of you wonder how he eats 3 meals a day incredible story


If I had to hazard a guess I'd say he doesn't .


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

chriscross80 said:


> Man calls 14-foot canoe on Boston Harbor his home - Yahoo! News
> 
> Authorities said that they're keeping an eye on the unconventional camper


You can bet they are.


----------



## biology (Oct 25, 2012)

Apparently they gave him a life jacket, which is cool. But I'm sure they're watching him to make sure he doesn't trespass somewhere or violate a fire ordinance, or littering, or urinating/defecating in public... It's a thin line I suppose. 

Frankly, I'd rather slide that canoe up the coast of Maine for a much prettier and enjoyable experience!!!! Probably could meet up with other small-craft boaters doing similar things (lots of sea-kayakers along the coast of Maine) for some camaraderie without authorities always watching over ya.


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

I live in a small 'airstream-like' old aluminium trailer. Ihave a dark blue panel van that I bought from the navy. It's the ideal combo for working on the boat. The van only looks a little molestery, and in the nicest possible way.

I have a couple grand worth of solar panels on top, and an $8,000 dirt bike in the back of the van, and I can only assume that screams "trouble" because I have been stopped/hassled by the police no less than 6 times in the last month and a half. It's been a real eye opening experience as to how hard it is for people with no resources to survive.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't miss any comments on this guy from an earlier thread.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...ated/94742-low-cost-liveaboard-lifestyle.html


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

With that Filson Model #15 Tin Cloth Packer Hat, he'll be fine.


----------



## wanttosail (Nov 26, 2012)

Living the dream!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

wanttosail said:


> Living the dream!


If your dream is to freeze to death.


----------

